
Palm-branded smartphones could return this year - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/07/palm-branded-smartphones-could-return-this-year/
======
rmason
Makes me nostalgic for the first Palm smartphone. It was 2001 and the term
smartphone hadn't even been coined yet. I've still got mine around here
somewhere.

Imagine having a smartphone eight years before the introduction of Apple's
iPhone. Course there were a few caveats, there wasn't much software but you
could get news and traffic but no maps. Plus it weighed five pounds and was
like having a brick in your pocket. But I still loved mine and even wrote an
app for my company that utilized it, in Visual Basic 6.

